# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين >  من لديه علم .. فليفتينا

## Hajer

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
كنت أقرأ في (نظام تملك غير السعوديين للعقار)
وورد في بالي سؤال..
هل يجوز التملك للسعودي المتنازل عن جنسيته؟

----------


## Hajer

نظام تملك غير السعوديين للعقار واستثماره




    المادة الأولى: 
أ - يجوز للمستثمر غير السعودي من الأشخاص ذوي الصفة الطبيعية أو الاعتبارية المرخص له بمزاولة أي نشاط مهني أو حرفي أو اقتصادي تملك العقار اللازم لمزاولة ذلك النشاط ويشمل العقار اللازم لسكنه وسكن العاملين لديه، وذلك بعد موافقة الجهة التي أصدرت الترخيص. كما يجوز استئجار العقار المشار اليه مع مراعاة ما ورد في المادة الخامسة من هذا النظام. 
ب - إذا كان الترخيص المشار إليه يشمل شراء مبان أو أراض لإقامة مبان عليها واستثمارها بالبيع أو التأجير فيجب ألا تقل التكلفة الإجمالية للمشروع أرضا وبناءً عن ثلاثين مليون ريال ويجوز لمجلس الوزراء تعديل هذا المبلغ. كما يشترط أن يتم استثمار ذلك العقار خلال خمس سنوات من ملكيته. 
المادة الثانية: 
يسمح للأشخاص غير السعوديين ذوي الصفة الطبيعية المقيمين في المملكة إقامة نظامية بتملك العقار لسكنهم الخاص، وذلك بعد الترخيص لهم من وزارة الداخلية. 
المادة الثالثة: 
يجوز - على أساس المعاملة بالمثل - للممثليات الأجنبية المعتمدة بالمملكة تملك المقر الرسمي ومقر السكن لرئيسها وأعضائها، ويجوز للهيئات الدولية والإقليمية في حدود ما تقضي به الاتفاقيات التي تحكمها تملك المقر الرسمي لها، وذلك كله بشرط الحصول على ترخيص من وزير الخارجية. 
المادة الرابعة: 
يجوز بموافقة من رئيس مجلس الوزراء - في غير الحالات السابقة - تملك العقار للسكن الخاص. 
المادة الخامسة: 
لا يجوز لغير السعودي بأي طريق غير الميراث اكتساب حق الملكية أو حق الارتفاق أو الانتفاع على عقار واقع داخل حدود مدينتي مكة المكرمة والمدينة المنورة، ويستثنى من ذلك اكتساب حق الملكية إذا اقترن بها وقف العقار المملوك طبقاً للقواعد الشرعية على جهة معينة سعودية وبشرط أن ينص في الوقف على أن يكون للمجلس الأعلى للأوقاف حق النظارة على الموقوف. على أنه يجوز لغير السعودي من المسلمين استئجار العقار داخل حدود مدينتي مكة المكرمة والمدينة المنورة لمدة لا تزيد على سنتين قابلة للتجديد لمدة أو مدد مماثلة. 
المادة السادسة: 
يحظر على كتاب العدل أو أي جهة أخرى مختصة توثيق أي تصرف لا يتفق وأحكام هذا النظام. 
المادة السابعة: 
لا يخل تطبيق أحكام هذا النظام بما يأتي: 
أ - حقوق الملكية التي ترتبت لغير السعوديين بموجب الأنظمة السابقة، ويتعين إعمال أحكام هذا النظام بعد نفاذه عند انتقال ملكية العقار. 
ب - المزايا التي تضمنتها القواعد المنظمة لتملك العقار لمواطني دول مجلس التعاون لدول الخليج العربية. 
ج - اكتساب حق الملكية أو أي حق عيني أصلي آخر على عقار عن طريق الميراث. 
د - الأنظمة وقرارات مجلس الوزراء والأوامر السامية التي تمنع التملك في بعض المواقع. 
المادة الثامنة: 
ا - يحل هذا النظام محل نظام تملك غير السعوديين للعقار في المملكة العربية السعودية الصادر بالمرسوم الملكي ذي الرقم م / 22والتاريخ 1390/7/12ه. ب - ينشر هذا النظام في الجريدة الرسمية ويعمل به بعد تسعين يوماً من تاريخ نشره.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=justify]
حتى فى أسئلتك أستاذة / هاجر متميزة  :Smile: 
يمكننا القاء الضوء على الاجابة عن هذا السؤال من خلال ما يلى:
مفهوم الجنسية وأطرافها:
ينبغى النظر الى الجنسية فى مفهومها الحديث بوصفها رابطة سياسية وقانونية بمقتضاها ينتمى الفرد الى دولة معينة.
على أن المفهوم الحديث للجنسية على النحو المتقدم لم يمنع مع ذلك من احتدام الجدل نحو تعريفها, كل ما فى الأمر هو أن الجدل المعاصر حول تعريف الجنسية قد انصب بصفة أساسية حول مدى الاعتراف بالجانب السياسى فى رابطة الجنسية, ويرجع هذا الجدل فى تعريف الجنسية الى اختلاف الفقه حول مركز الجنسية بين القانون العام والخاص.
(راجع تفصيلا عز الدين عبد الله- القانون الدولى الخاص- الجزأ الأول- الطبعة العاشرة 1977 دار النهضة العربية "القاهرة"ص117 وما بعدها)
والحقيقة أن التحليل السليم لرابطة الجنسية يقتضى التركيز على كل من جانبها القانونى وجانبها السياسى فى وقت واحد, ولذا يفضل البعض تعريف الجنسية على أنها "نظام قانونى يكفل التوزيع الدولى للأفراد من مختلف دول العالم وتحديد عنصر الشعب فى كل دولة وفقا لقانون جنسيتها,هذا التوزيع الدولى تنعكس آثاره على الحياة القانونية للفرد,فتمس قدرته على كسب الحقوق وتحدد مركزه القانونى فى علاقته بالدولة التى ينتمى اليها وسائر الدول الأخرى,فهى اذا "تبعية قانونية وسياسية تحددها الدولة ويكتسب الفرد بموجبها الصفة الوطنية فى هذه الدولة"
(راجع تفصيلاهشام على صادق.الجنسية.والموطن ومركز الأجانب.المجلد الأول.منشأة المعارف(الاسكندرية),ص31,ومابعدها)

*تقضى الأصول المثالية بضرورة تخويل الفرد الحق فى تغيير جنسيته وقد أشارت المادة15 من اعلان حقوق الانسان الى هذا المعنى حيث قررت لكل فرد الحق فى جنسية واحدة ولا يجوز حرمانه من تغييرها.
(راجع تفصيلاهشام على صادق.المرجع السابق)
وحق الفرد فى تغيير جنسيته وفقا للأصول المثالية المتقدمة , بمعنى حقه فى التخلى عن جنسيته الأولى حتى يمكن له أن يكتسب جنسية أخرى, هو تعبير عن ثورة الفكر ضد مبدأ الولاء الدائم الذى ساد فى عهود الاقطاع وتأثرت به من بعدها بعض الأنظمة القانونية مثل النظام الأنجلوسكسونى بصفة خاصة, فقد كانت الجنسية وفقا لهذا المبدأ رابطة أبدية لا يجوز للفرد أن يتحلل منها, ومهما كان الأمر فانه يمكن القول بأن التشريعات الوضعية السائدة قد أفسحت مجالا كبيرا لارادة الفرد فى التخلى عن جنسيته.
تنص المادة 15 من اعلان حقوق الانسان على عدم جواز ازالة الجنسية عن الفرد بطريقة تحكمية غير أن هناك فروض متعددة يتصور فيها ازالة الجنسية عن الفرد وقد يكون أساس زوال الجنسية هو عقاب الشخص لعدم جدارته بالانتماء الى الدولة, وسحب الجنسية هو اجراء تتخذه الدولة فى مواجهة الوطنى الطارىء اذا تبين عدم جدارته للانتماء اليها أو اذا اتضح أنه اكتسب الجنسية بناء على خطأ أو غش أو تزوير كما هو الحال فى النظام السعودى.
أما اسقاط الجنسية فهو اجراء يتخذ عادة لتجريد المواطن الأصيل عن جنسيته اذا ما ارتكب عملا يتضح منه أنه غير أهل لجنسية الدولة, وزوال الجنسية على سبيل العقاب – سواء عن طريق السحب أو الاسقاط قد يؤدى الى تجريد الفرد من أية جنسية, ولهذا يوصى الفقه بالتزام الحذر فى استخدام مثل هذه الوسيلة من وسائل العقاب تجنبا للمشاكل التى يثيرها عديمى الجنسية.
ويترتب على تنازل الفرد عن جنسيته أثر فردى وآخر جماعى, فبالنسبة للأثر الفردى تزول جنسيته الأولى عنه ويأخذ حكم الأجنبى،أما الأثر الجماعى فينصرف الى تابعى المتجنس طبقا لمبدأ التبعية العائلية اذ تفقد الزوجة جنسية زوجها السابقة وقد تكسب جنسيته الجديدة اذا كان قانون هذه الجنسية يكسبها اياها وقد يقرر الشارع لها الحق فى الاحتفاظ بجنسيتها بتقرير رغبتها فى ذلك خلال مهلة معينة, وقد يقضى القانون بأن تظل الزوجة على جنسيتها على أن تفقدها اذا أبدت رغبتها فى الدخول فى جنسية زوجها.
لما سبق أعتقد أن السعودى المتنازل عن جنسيته يصبح كالأجنبى لأنه تنازل عن جنسيته السعودية ليكتسب جنسية أخرى ومن ثم يعامل معاملة غير السعوديين وله الحق فى التملك وفق الضوابط التى قررها النظام السعودى لتملك الأجانب او غير السعوديين للعقار واستثماره.
[/align]

----------


## Hajer

شكراً استاذ هيثم .. الف شكر على التوضيح
وجزاك الله خير

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الصراحة أنا حاولت البحث فى شبكة الانترنت عن نظام الجنسية السعودى وبائت كل محاولاتى بالفشل , وتصادف وجودى بكلية الحقوق جامعة المنصورة فدخلت المكتبة للبحث عن مرجع ولم أجد فى هذه المكتبة الكبيرة سوى مرجعين فقط اخترت منهم المرجع الذى يتعرض لمسائل الجنسية والمعد بواسطة أحد أساتذة القانون الدولى بجامعة الملك سعود , وجلست أقرا وأدون المعلومات وكان المسئول عن المكتبة يريد غلق المكتبة فتشبثت بالمرجع وطلبت النزول الى المكتبة التى بالدور الثانى وقد كان وما أن لبثت برهة حتى وجدت المسئول عن المكتبة الثانية يريد أيضا غلق المكتبة  :Smile:  فاضطريت للاكتفاء بالمعلومات عالية وهناك تكملة سأحاول جلبها فى القريب العاجل.......
كان فى زمن دراستنا بالكلية لا تغلق المكتبة أبوابها أمام طلاب العلم ولكن من الواضح أن الحال قد تغير ....  ودوام الحال من المحال.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

هل تغلق مكتبة جامعة الملك سعود أبوابها أيضا فى وجه طلاب العلم ؟؟؟؟
أعتقد أن الاجابة ستكون بالنفى ....... لقد اضطرنى أمين المكتبة بكلية الحقوق جامعة المنصورة الى انتظاره لقرابة الساعة للبحث عن المرجع بالكمبيوتر ولم أحظى بالمرجع سوى لربع ساعة بمكتبة الدور الثالث...... وخمس دقائق بمكتبة الدور الثانى.....يمكن الأمين بينفذ تعليمات....... كان الله فى عون الطلاب بجامعة المنصورة........أنا فاكر أننى قابلت فى هذا اليوم أحد اصدقائى اللذين يعملون فى مجال الصحافة حيث أنه يكتب مقالات فى العديد من الصحف بصفة دورية ولأننى وصلت متأخرا عن الميعاد سألنى عن سبب التأخير فذكرت له ما صادفته فى مكتبة كلية الحقوق ....فتبسم ضاحكا......

----------


## شاهيناز

يمكن حضرتك يا أستاذ هيثم زرت المكتبة فى وقت متأخر من اليوم , مكتبة الكلية معروفة بتوفيرها كل سبل الراحة لزائريها سواء من الطلبة أو الباحثين.

----------

